# We Loves Em Tiny!



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

I finaly bought one. A catty that is. I have read reviews,good and bad. Most seem to like it well enough.Me . . . . I just love it!!Now there were a few issues out of the box , but were easily overcome.If you havent figured it out yet, I bought a Luck Ring.
Out of the box I banded it up with what came and rushed down to the canal. Slippery little devil,vert hard to hold firmly! And yes the bands were fairly short,but that mates with the Chinese flip style shooting. Quite a bit shorter draw than most of us are used to. So right away a wrap, and tube change was in order. I wrapped and used rosin on the wrap ,for extra grip.Next a set of seudo tapers,I bought 10M of1742. Back to the canal I go.
It took about 20 shots to get the grip and feel of the wee SS.After I found the groove, it was the most accurate I have been yet!! I shoot at marker bouys and wier markers. Granted they are larger targets than most use( the size of a medium beach ball and an 8inch tube ) the range is 15-30 yards.I managed to hit 21 of the next 30 shots, awesome for me
I think this little catty will become part of my EDC. Here are a couple pix of what I did to it. Oh just a wee tip. Violin bow rosin helps you hold on!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

My favorite store bought slingshot. Have fun!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

What did you wrap it with?


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

M_J said:


> What did you wrap it with?


I used a hollow nylon braid. On its own ,fairly slippy too, but rosin fixes that. Can be held hammer grip without a finger looped through. I used the hollow braid to keep the wrap thin.


----------



## oldbill (Aug 11, 2011)

looks good, i used gutted paracord to wrap mine same sort of result. good tip in the rosin - could have all sorts of uses


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I received my luck ring about a week ago. I enjoy the concept I just can't match bands to this tiny shooter, Too long it shoots rubbish too small its like holding an angry dog on a lead . I Then also tried the pseudo taper which I thought was my answer until that is yesterday, I was shooting at my usual anchor and the tube popped the handcuff and ended my session (no forceps) since that point I am weary of being let down in the field by unreliable attachment. I believe my method of the pseudo is correct 1745 looped through itself and about 1cm handcuff.... any tips guys?


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

luxor5 said:


> I received my luck ring about a week ago. I enjoy the concept I just can't match bands to this tiny shooter, Too long it shoots rubbish too small its like holding an angry dog on a lead . I Then also tried the pseudo taper which I thought was my answer until that is yesterday, I was shooting at my usual anchor and the tube popped the handcuff and ended my session (no forceps) since that point I am weary of being let down in the field by unreliable attachment. I believe my method of the pseudo is correct 1745 looped through itself and about 1cm handcuff.... any tips guys?


I have found that the cuffs need to either be tied, or a second cuff slightly shorter over top. Henry has a very extensive tutorial in the bands and tubes section that I found very usefull!! It seems that double cuff mat lead to longer band life over ties.Check out Henry and be enlightened !!!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

oldbill said:


> looks good, i used gutted paracord to wrap mine same sort of result. good tip in the rosin - could have all sorts of uses


I use rosin when I shoot darts, had an epiphany and it worked!!


----------

